# A-iPower SUA2300i



## pipe (Jun 27, 2021)

Family/neighbors are **** bent on buying this unit from Sam's Club (price today 399 plus tax)









A-iPower SUA2300i Ultra-Quiet Inverter Generator with Mobility Kit (CARB Compliant) - Sam's Club


Buy A-iPower SUA2300i Ultra-Quiet Inverter Generator with Mobility Kit (CARB Compliant) : Generators & Accessories at SamsClub.com




www.samsclub.com





Have tried to steer them to buy Honda but they are only thinking of saving money, not maximise quality.

Then again, perhaps my jaundiced eye is soaked in too much cynicism and the unit would work ?

What say you distinguished forum ? I said it would likely run a couple refrigerators which is all they want.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

yea.....
sell them hard on the honda.....
kinda like a pace maker.....
what do you trust your life to question....


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

"If the price is too good to be true....." I don't think Sam's/WalMart intentionally sells junk, however, they are masters of the price point. I'd mention things like service, availability of repair parts and customer service. If they are adamant suggest the 3-4 year protection plan, those are on a sliding scale based on cost shouldn't be too painful. Might prevent them from having a $400 boat anchor.


----------



## mtucker (May 9, 2021)

The $600 difference may be the difference between not getting a generator and getting one.... even if they can afford it. So many of the Chinese clone inverter generators use the same engines now. The 80cc Ducar motor is everywhere these days and seems reliable. It looks like AI uses a Senci motor. The inverter module might be a different story although normally they are potted so you have to replace the entire inverter module anyway. 
A generator is probably more likely to quit on someone because of bad fuel management ("it worked fine two years ago when I last ran it") than because of Honda VS Chinese brand.


----------



## Winnipegmike (Jun 28, 2020)

I agree with mtucker. And sorry to say but there are other brands than Honda. (Sorry iowagold, I do love your posts). My off brand garbage chinese I'll never be able to get parts for waste of money not red plastic unit has been very good for 800+ hours. I only use it for my rv air conditioning. I used a battery operated fan for years, because I
thought I couldn't afford a generator. Turns out that a good generator doesn't have to be a buck a watt. Just my opinion.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

I've heard generally good things about A-iPower. From what I can tell, they seem okay for what they are. For the same money, I'd probably get a Wen. But, they all make the difference between sitting in the dark for days after a storm and being able to get comfortable and power essential items.


----------



## JML (Aug 18, 2021)

pipe said:


> Family/neighbors are **** bent on buying this unit from Sam's Club (price today 399 plus tax)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just bought one. It started on the first pull, and ran my wife's blow dryer on high (14.2 amps) and our home microwave (15 amps) without faltering (individually, of course). My Predator 2000 could not run either. It's fairly loud outside of eco-mode, but it does run at a higher rpm than the Predator did. On eco-mode, it's quiet. I bought this to lend to my kids in the event they need one for outages; they're not getting my Hondas. I like the tool-less access to the maintenance panel and the wheels are nice. When I tested our microwave I did so using our transfer switch, so the L5-30 receptacle is handy. For 400 bucks, I'd say this is a good buy on an inverter generator. I kept going back and forth between this one and the Costco offering with the Yamaha engine, but that MZ80 engine is made in China, and the engine in this is an MZ80 clone, and the inverters and other electronics are identical, so I really don't see that there is a huge difference. Some reviewers say the Costco unit provides more power, however others say it does not... in my initial testing this does what the label promises, so I'm satisfied.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

Anyone looking for a nice, inexpensive inverter should also consider the Wen GN400i. It's $394 on the Wen site with free shipping. It's a heck of a deal for 3.5kw running, 4kw surge inverter.


----------



## drmerdp (Apr 10, 2018)

I encourage people to buy Honda or Yamaha generators, but agree that low cost alternatives can be a good fit for consumers. The important thing to remember is these Chinese generators are for the most part NOT repairable. They are designed to be thrown out and replaced.


----------



## Robh (Aug 19, 2019)

LaSwamp said:


> Anyone looking for a nice, inexpensive inverter should also consider the Wen GN400i. It's $394 on the Wen site with free shipping. It's a heck of a deal for 3.5kw running, 4kw surge inverter.


People who need quiet generators aren't shopping for open frame generators though.


----------



## mtucker (May 9, 2021)

LaSwamp said:


> Anyone looking for a nice, inexpensive inverter should also consider the Wen GN400i. It's $394 on the Wen site with free shipping. It's a heck of a deal for 3.5kw running, 4kw surge inverter.


 The Wen GN400i is an incredible deal for an inverter generator. I didn't care about noise much, but was looking for a good value inverter (clean power) generator. The only reason I passed on it is because I wanted dual fuel out of the box. As far as noise goes, it does have an ECO mode so it will run quieter than most open frame generators unless you are running heavy loads all the time.


----------



## LaSwamp (Mar 16, 2021)

mtucker said:


> The Wen GN400i is an incredible deal for an inverter generator. I didn't care about noise much, but was looking for a good value inverter (clean power) generator. The only reason I passed on it is because I wanted dual fuel out of the box. As far as noise goes, it does have an ECO mode so it will run quieter than most open frame generators unless you are running heavy loads all the time.


It's quieter than a standard open frame generator, but it's still open frame so it's not going to be the quietest kid on the block. Like you, my main concern was clean power that I didn't have to worry about damaging anything. And the Wen makes a very nice sine wave. For the price, I'm willing to deal with a slightly noisier inverter. They are back in stock again, so I'm fighting off the urge to pick up a second one. I wish the fuel tank was larger, but I have a six gallon fuel tank I can use as an auxiliary. Unless noise output is absolutely critical, the Wen is very hard to beat.


----------



## iowagold (Jan 22, 2020)

JML said:


> I just bought one. It started on the first pull, and ran my wife's blow dryer on high (14.2 amps) and our home microwave (15 amps) without faltering (individually, of course). My Predator 2000 could not run either. It's fairly loud outside of eco-mode, but it does run at a higher rpm than the Predator did. On eco-mode, it's quiet. I bought this to lend to my kids in the event they need one for outages; they're not getting my Hondas. I like the tool-less access to the maintenance panel and the wheels are nice. When I tested our microwave I did so using our transfer switch, so the L5-30 receptacle is handy. For 400 bucks, I'd say this is a good buy on an inverter generator. I kept going back and forth between this one and the Costco offering with the Yamaha engine, but that MZ80 engine is made in China, and the engine in this is an MZ80 clone, and the inverters and other electronics are identical, so I really don't see that there is a huge difference. Some reviewers say the Costco unit provides more power, however others say it does not... in my initial testing this does what the label promises, so I'm satisfied.


grin!
I never loan out a honda!
or any other tool....
I come with the tools!
GRIN!


----------



## R7000 (Mar 17, 2021)

100% agree on the bad fuel failure cause. Same with all small equipment. Ethanol gas is like a 401K for repair shops. For the love of God, tell your friends to remove all gas before storing their gens.


----------

